# What's the date for Spring 2014 ECLSTS?



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd like to plan on attending the spring show, 2014, but I'll also be going to one of the spring exotic auto shows at Carlisle, PA., which might also be in March/April. Since I'm also ticketed for the Calif. Zephyr to San Francisco in early March, I need to schedule my time off from work to make it all fit.

Does anyone know the dates for Spring, 2014, ECLSTS? Their website doesn't mention it.

JackM


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

The halls have been rented for the March 21 & 22 2014 ECLSTS Posted By Harry Hartman 
Dick


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Harry was kind enough to leave a response in my email. March 21 & 22 it is.

JackM

Are we there yet?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking with Harry recently he mentioned that a rumour was circulating that his Spring East Coast Show was cancelled.


It certainly is not: just wish I was able to make it over the water to attend.










There are just 46 days to go until the Show, so keep saving those $$$ guys. Here is a link to Harry's web site. 


http://www.eclsts.com/dates1.html


----------



## NathanZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Well with 6 weeks to go they have no vendors, clubs or seminars listed. I want to fly there from California. But I'm not buying airline tickets if they cant tell us what will be there. Prices go up every day it gets closer 
Aristocraft used to be the sponsor, they will be missed


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.eclsts.com/t-shirtshow-car1.html 


"...Harry recently he mentioned that a rumour was circulating that his Spring East Coast Show was cancelled...." 
Probably the same 'shets' that rolled out the one over a decade ago that Badger was closing up shop. There are a lot of screwed up peoples out there . . . but when I hear a 'rumour' I've gone direct to the org. with the data to find out the real story vs just a forum. 


"....Well with 6 weeks to go they have no vendors, clubs or seminars listed. I want to fly there from California. But I'm not buying airline tickets if they cant tell us what will be there...." 

Harry IS in the hospital but recovering quickly !! Interim I would presume some things could be a couple days behind. 
http://www.aristocraftforum.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=20930&page=3


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Harry says the docs says he is getting much better. 


He also says that he never posts vendors and exhibitors details too far in advance and the list is not finalized: some vendors have to drop out of various reasons and others decide that they can attend. Just watch his web site I guess. 


I appreciate travel arrangements have to be made but this is the way it was preciously done when Aristo sponsored the Shows.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The eclsts is a great way to start the year off and get rid of the cabin fever.We have about 30 members going from northern ohio garden railroad society.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

An update with good news about Harry. He went back home yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

Just as an FYI, I tried to book a room at the hotel recommended by the show site on 02/09/14, and was told that they had no vacancies. Was able to get another accomodation via the AAA Travel Services on 02/10/14. It was actually less than the site hotel, but probably not as fancy. Fortunately, my motel's location is just 3 miles from the fairgrounds.

I take the fact that the site hotel is fully booked as a good thing, and am looking forward to boiling water with a great group of folks.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## skipmesick (Mar 3, 2012)

Super 8 motel at the intersection of US 11 and I 83, beside the Harley shop is cheep. Older but clean.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Folks;

Is it just me, or is the ECLSTS web site difficult to get information from?
I had to search "spring show car" to get any updated information on the car. Clicking in the show T-shirt/show car link only brought up the T-shirt information. Also, last week the site prompted that the exhibitor list & outline would be published as of 03/15/14 (a little too late, don't you think?). Now if you click on the exhibitors link, the site loops back to the home page.

I'm still going, but I have to wonder just how many other prospects have been put off to the point of dropping their attendance due to the lousy way the site works and is maintained. 

Hope things are improved by the next time.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------

